# Fun Post: Your Bird’s Favorite Song?



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

My budgies love it when I play music for them (of course they do) 
The way they react to it really depends on the song. They get really worked up anytime I play Tchaikovsky. I think it’s the fast strings. They fall asleep to the Lord of the Rings soundtrack, and they looooove 8-bit versions of anything. What kind of music do your birds enjoy?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I so very badly want to contribute to this one, but I don't have a bird yet 
That-being-said, I have a very diverse playlist already built for him/her that includes a lot of soundtracks, jazz, classical and a mix of techno and recorded sound effects


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My budgies all like Rock and Roll!
Especially the songs I like cause I sing along with them. 
(The fact that I can't carry a tune doesn't matter to the budgies in the least! LOL)

My lovebirds prefer the songs I sing to them:

1. Bird, Bird Bird, Bird is the Word!

2. Bad Bird, Bad Bird, whatcha gonna do?

3. Peachy and Pedro are baby birds, baby birds, baby birds
Peachy and Pedro are baby birds, Ba- Bee Birds!

Seque into Bird, Bird, Bird...*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Rock and Roll🎸 especially Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons, I was watching a PBS special on them a while ago and the birds could not stop singing with them. For those of you that have no idea who the Fours Seasons are the four seasons (band) - Video Search Results


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Rock and Roll🎸 especially Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons, I was watching a PBS special on them a while ago and the birds could not stop singing with them. For those of you that have no idea who the Fours Seasons are the four seasons (band) - Video Search Results


I am not at all surprised that Parrots like falsetto 

Though, honestly... 
the theme from _The Great Escape _should be required learning for all Cockatiels.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Curious -- why specifically cockatiels?*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Curious -- why specifically cockatiels?*


Well, the main theme is very "whistle-y" and it seems up their alley?
I suppose any parrot that whistles well can do it...like this African Grey


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ahhh, got it. Now I understand. (I didn't make the connection -- 🤭)*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

My budgies enjoy the SVU theme song, abba and the blues brothers.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

How do you all get your fluffers to listen to Rock and Roll? Anything abrupt or with sudden changes scares them, so I only play mellow songs or calm classical songs (the YouTube calm mixes are my go-to). They love when I sing Far Over The Misty Mountains Cold, especially if I do it deep. They get right up close to my mouth and immediately sleep. I think the deep vibration relaxes them. But I could literally sing anything and they love it? They listen so intently and then fall asleep.

I'm playing Tchaikovsky right now, it's a bit too abrupt, but they seem to really like it. Lots of whistling.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I approve of Dwarven singing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

ChickWas said:


> How do you all get your fluffers to listen to Rock and Roll? Anything abrupt or with sudden changes scares them, so I only play mellow songs or calm classical songs (the YouTube calm mixes are my go-to). They love when I sing Far Over The Misty Mountains Cold, especially if I do it deep. They get right up close to my mouth and immediately sleep. I think the deep vibration relaxes them. But I could literally sing anything and they love it? They listen so intently and then fall asleep.
> 
> I'm playing Tchaikovsky right now, it's a bit too abrupt, but they seem to really like it. Lots of whistling.


*My budgies have always loved rock and roll -- I guess each budgie is different when it comes to their preferences.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

We'll see if my Linnies like Daft Punk


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *My budgies have always loved rock and roll -- I guess each budgie is different when it comes to their preferences.*


I may have coddled mine too much. I think if I introduced them to it, over time they would become desensitized and start to like it. It's happened with some genres already, they'll be alert and scared and become really thin, but after a bit they relax and start bopping to it.

Once I move out, I'll be playing more music regularly so they'll get the chance to try all different tastes. Can't wait to have them all over the apartment with me, free rein, baby, free rein! Getting a place with huge windows too for that good, good sunlight.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I guess each budgie is different when it comes to their preferences.*


That's likely true! I'm pretty sure that all budgies are not going to enjoy 4'33".


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

vrabec said:


> That's likely true! I'm pretty sure that all budgies are not going to enjoy 4'33".


Ha. Ha.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

So my kids are a fan of the Disney’s Descendents series and they will often play the soundtrack on our Alexa devices. Naturally Bucky got in to it, too, and he will get all excited, chirp, and bob his head along to the music. Quite funny! 😆


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Omgosh. I love budgies chirping because it is their whole body moving. Too cute


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Classical music does it for my flock. Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mozart, and especially the piano music of Chopin.


----------

